# Flex Bluetooth Nav



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Anyone know how to turn off this setting? I am trying to catch the news and the nav keeps hijacking my bluetooth for voice directions. Extremely irritating.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Only way I've figured it out is to turn off bluetooth on the phone itself


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Only way I've figured it out is to turn off bluetooth on the phone itself


Damn.. I use bluetooth for the miletracker. I'll have to do it manually, i suppose. I thought about entering the addresses on Google but it will take too long for every single one.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

Click the speaker icon at bottom of map when navigating with flex app. Not sure if it stays off after each drop or not.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

That will mute it, but it will still cut into the sound in the car, silently.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Nubiwon said:


> Click the speaker icon at bottom of map when navigating with flex app. Not sure if it stays off after each drop or not.


Yeah, it still overrides sound. I think once you choose voice over text, you are screwed unless you clear cache.. but that may erase everything so don't do it.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

How can you 'choose voice over text'? I never chose anything.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> How can you 'choose voice over text'? I never chose anything.


I had the option on my Samsung the first time I loaded the amazon navigation. I figured I could changed it later, I was wrong.


----------

